# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  is fietsen genoeg?

## rocky398

hallo ik ben 15 jaar en sport niet.
ik fiets naar school elke dag 30 minuten heen en 30 minuten terug
mijn moeder zegt dat het niet genoeg is maar de schooldokter wel
ik hou niet van sporten, moet ik het wel doen?

----------


## DokterFlip

Het ligt eraan met welke inspanning je fietst.

Als je gedurende die 2x30 minuten hard genoeg fietst om je ademhaling merkbaar sneller en dieper te laten worden, doe je genoeg aan beweging.

----------


## YeahItsJeffrey

Als je er niet van houdt, maar niet teveel eet, of te ongezond is dat fietsen wel genoeg ja.

----------


## mirthe340

flipper de flap.
Toi toi toi!!!

----------


## Paul89

Je fietst dus vijf keer per week 60 minuten? Dit lijkt me meer dan genoeg. Als je veel snoept en ongezond eet kan het wellicht te weinig zijn, ik neem namelijk aan dat je geen al te hoge hartslag hebt wanneer je school fietst i.v.m zweet enzo. 

Je kunt ook op de terugweg intervallen doen, dan verbrand je nog meer en is het nog intenser> daarna lekker thuis douche  :Wink:

----------


## tanteBep

> Je fietst dus vijf keer per week 60 minuten? Dit lijkt me meer dan genoeg. Als je veel snoept en ongezond eet kan het wellicht te weinig zijn, ik neem namelijk aan dat je geen al te hoge hartslag hebt wanneer je school fietst i.v.m zweet enzo. 
> 
> Je kunt ook op de terugweg intervallen doen, dan verbrand je nog meer en is het nog intenser> daarna lekker thuis douche


Hoi ik las gisteren een artikel bij www.blikopnieuws.nl dat fietsers zo wie zo een half jaar langer leven, dit volgens een recent onderzoek aan de universiteit van Utrecht! Ik denk dat dagelijks bewegen sowieso goed voor je is! Maar of het genoeg is?

----------

